# Question re: Vignette transfer



## rickaeyyy (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey everyone! Hope someone may be able to give me some advice/put me out of my misery 

I recently obtained my successful UK Ancestry visa, which in itself was a stressful process, but I have kind of got myself into another silly issue.

Being the eager beaver I am, I accidentally applied for the ancestry visa 2 weeks early (maximum 3 months in advanced apparently). As a result my 30 day entry clearance validity ends on 29th October, and my flight is 15th November. So in a freak-out I applied for a vignette transfer to try and push those 30 day entry date forward. After paying, I emailed UKVI to make sure that my new 30 day entry will match my flight (15th Nov), and (of course) I got the response that they cannot guarantee the dates blah blah and that they strongly advise not pre-paying travel. So I figured it would be easier if I just moved my flight to suit my original given 30 day entry clearance (29 sept to 29 oct) as per my passport. 

I have applied for a refund (which, thanks to my web browser was a nightmare in itself haha) and cancelled my biometrics appointment 4-5 days before the appointment date. Hopefully I get my refund.
Now that I have done all that, would you say its safe for me to re-schedule my flight to fit my original 30 day entry clearance which is in my passport? Or should I just wait (possibly up to 28 days) to avoid getting myself into another stupid situation? Im just worried flights will sky rocket the closer the dates come, or that I have gone too far in the vignette transfer process....

Many many many thanks in advance.

*And if anyone has any questions about what not to do in an Ancestry visa, ask me as I have learnt by experience*


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you haven't given biometrics, you can cancel your application and ask for a refund, which may take some weeks to come through. 
Whether you get your refund or not, you application for transfer of conditions has been withdrawn so you can use the original dates to reschedule your flight.


----------



## rickaeyyy (Aug 24, 2015)

Then I shall do just that......

Thanks for the response Joppa! You're a champ


----------



## cjross (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Joppa & Rickaeyy,

I have also unfotunately got into a similar situation however I have now been through Biomertrics and been issued my Vignette which will expire before my intended date of arrival in the UK. If I want to change my Vignette date will applying for a Vignette Transfer allow me to do so? Even though my current Vignette is yet to expire. Any suggestions would be well recieved.

Thanks

Campbell


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, apply for vignette transfer for the new dates.


----------



## cjross (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks Joppa. I plan to arrive in the UK 20th Dec. Do you think I need to wait till after 20th Sept to apply to get the Vignette changed e..g less than 3 months prior? My current Vignette expires 25th Nov and I applied originally for my visa at the end of July.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, you can't apply more than 3 months before your planned travel date, so your vignette was correctly issued. What does the online application for vignette transfer state? Does it allow you to apply for December entry?


----------



## cjross (Sep 2, 2015)

Yea that is correct. I was happy for the Visa to be issued within 3 months but didn't realise you then only had a window of a month to get there. Vignette transfer seems fairly vague no mention of change of date. All the email correspondence from the Visa staff say i need to apply for another 30 day visa but I am unsure how you actually do that as doesn't seem to be an option. Hoping I don't need to apply again for another full Visa. I applied for a Tier 5 Mobility Visa so not sure if you are even able to reapply.


----------

